# شرح كيفية إطفاء جهاز الكمبيوتر بوقت معين أنت تحدده -- و بدون برامج



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

*_​ 

_*كيف تطفىءجهازك بعد وقت معين انت تحدده بدون برامج ولا اضافات ولا شئ -- مجرد بعض الأوامر .*_​ 
_*الطريقة سهلة وحلوة وبسيطة ومافيهاش اي تعقيد ومفيدة جدا *_​ 
_*-- لنفترض مثلا إنك كنت تقوم بعمل تحميل Download من النت*_​ 
_*-- وهذا التحميل هيكمل مثلا بعد ساعة وانت مستعجل وتريد الذهاب لمكان ما وتريد بعد الانتهاء من ال Download ان يقوم جهاز الكمبيوتر باطفاء نفسه بنفسه و تكون متأكد بان النت تم فصلة وجهاز الكمبيوتر تم أطفاءة بشكل سليم,,*_​ 
_*اول حاجه نروح على أبدأ start*_​ 
_*بعدين تشغيل Run*_​ 
_*نكتب الأمر التالى*_​ 
_*shutdown -s -t 3600 *_​ 
_*مع مراعاة الفراغ بين الحروف*_​ 
_*علما بأن الرقم 3600 عبارة عن ساعة كاملة*_​ 
_*-- دى المدة اللي هينطفي الجهاز بعدها *_​ 
_*-- طبعا تستطيع أن تزيد المدة أو تنقصها حسب تقديرك و ظروفك*_​ 
_*ملاحظة : المدة تحسب بالثواني -- *_​ 
_*يعنى الساعة 60 دقيقة و الدقيقة 60 ثانية -- تبقى الساعة = 3600 ثانية*_​ 

_*-- واذا مثلا تريد بعد ساعتين ان يطفي الجهاز 3600×2=7200 -- وهكذا*_​ 
_*بعد كتابة الأمر السابق وتنفيذههيظهر لك مربع يقولك كم بقى من وقت لينطفي جهازك ( بالساعة و الدقيقة و الثانية )*_​ 





_*الان -- لنفرض إنك رجعت بسرعة من المكان الذى غادرت أليه *_​ 
_*-- قبل الجهاز ما يطفى*_​ 
_*-- و عايز تلغى الأمر وتريد المتابعة في عملك على الجهاز*_​ 
_*-- هتعمل أيه ؟ *_​ 
_*-- العداد عمال يعد*_​ 
_*-- تتصرف ازاى ؟*_​ 
_*نروح مرة ثانية على start -- و بعدها Run *_​ 
_*ونكتب الأمر التالى*_​ 
_*shutdown -a*_​ 

_*وبهذا نكون قد لغينا عملية ال shutdown للجهاز..*_​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوووى على المعلومة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومه جميله وانا جربتها


مرسي ليك أمجد


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى للمعلومه الجديده دى​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمرررورك

نورتو الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي يا باشا علي المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> مرسي يا باشا علي المعلومات الجميلة



شكرا لمرورك  يا لوقا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## totty (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومه جديدده وجميله وكتيييييييييير بنحتاج نعملها

ميرسى كتيييييييير*​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة الفكرة دى


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_*شكرا لمرورك  توتي

شكرا لمرورك  مينا​*_


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا اخي امجد
على المعلومة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذة الطريقة الرائعة والرب يباركك*


----------



## man4truth (12 نوفمبر 2008)

thank u very much
its really good


----------

